# Solved: Cannot uninstall preloaded Oberon Media games



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

I recently purchased a new Acer Aspire laptop with Oberon Media Games preloaded on Vista.
I don't play those games and wanted to uninstall them. When I went to do so, an *installation log file not found* error keeps popping up. I didn't receive a recovery CD when I purchased the laptop, in case they had to be loaded again and then uninstalled.
Is there an easy fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I finally figured out how to uninstall my games. I went to *Revo Uninstaller *and it not only deleted the programs, it also got rid of any traces of the programs left behind in the registry. Try it.. it's great!!!


----------

